# Southern Italy



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi

Currently in Pompei at the infamous Camping Sparticus and Pompei'd out. Also decided we much prefer the quieter sider of Italy and the villages and small towns rather than some of the bigger places that are too chaotic and , in places, too much rubbish/graffiti/dogs and "modern ruins" for our liking. And after shorts n t-shirts - its turned flippin' cold!

Will be heading towards the Paestrum (if we see anything en-route we like we'll stop), but from there our guidebooks dry up and the plans are to head East towards Matera (E847/SS94) then northward bound up the northern coast dipping in to the mainland when necessary.

Only got 3.5 weeks left and we want a week in Switzerland on the way home, so not enough time to warrant a visit to Etna 

Question is - anything outstanding we've missed south of Paestrum, or are we better off just dawdling on the NE side of Italy?

(Note: We're happy to stumble on things, so not looking to plan, just wondering if we're better off stumbling E/NE slower with more time, than south then having to be quicker going back up 'north)


PS - Anyone know "Salvio Corcione"? Had a window-window conversation with him through Napels, gave us a load of freebies and told us "If you want anything sorted here let me know" and gave us his number. I was going to get him to sort the ****e roads out but thought better of it. Who was he!?!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi.
Sorry to hear its turned cold. Going south you might find more warmth.
I'm sure which ever way you go you'll find lovely places. We'll be following in your tracks in a few weeks time. I'm not sure if we're up to the bustle of urban Italy.
South of you is the Parco Nazionale della Sila, just east of Cosenza, which could be a bit quieter.
Have fun
Carol


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Got windy too! And some bird has just cr**ped on the big Heki!  lol.

Keep an eye on our pages, we've listed all GPS locations of our aires/wild camping spots which may be useful.

Big tip - don't drive from Volcana Solfara to Pompei via Naples for fun (!). We did (out of choice) and it was the worst road *ever*. Have to say though I'm starting to enjoy the style of driving - just need to change back to UK style when we leave here!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. We'll have a look at your blog for ideas on places to stay. We've already used it for some useful info.
Have no intention of driving through Naples, although these things do sometimes happen by mistake. Quieter places are generally what we look for.
Hope you find the sun soon.
Carol


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Edited*

Ciao Active Campers, so I see you ran into my ex business partner Mr.Cornicello! Small world isn't it. Yes it has gone bleeding cold, as I type this looking across to Pompei and Vesivius, can see it snowing on Vesuvius. If you are going to head towards Paestum, then also go a bit further South to Padula - a fabulous cloister there; and stop at the Grotte di Pertosa on the way. These are about 20 Kms south of Salerno. Then by all means go East to Matera and the Sassi, and from there across towards Alberobello and the East coast to start your trip Northwards. Beware, anywhere here in the South is going to be very cold for next 48 hrs, with snow likely away from the coastal strips. Enjoy. saluti,
eddied
:twisted: edited to remove personal comments that have caused offence


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers Eddie

I was going to ask your mate to sort out that dodgy campsite!  It was an experience driving one handed through Napels traffic, handing bits between us.... He also stopped on traffic lights (!) and got out to talk to us.

Seemed an "interesting" guy. As you say - small world!

We had Matera & Alberobella, Padula & Grotte di Pertosa look worth a tour as we would pass (roughly) whichever way we go (though can't find prices or openning dates)

Cheers for this - think that'll be our rough route. Avoiding the snow


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pertosa and Padula*

 Buona sera, hope this is in time to be useful.
Can't remember the prices at Grotte di Pertosa, but I know it's open every day. There is ample coach/motorhome parking, and guided visits take place at set times, so you just need to park up and then go to the ticket office.
www.grottedipertosa.it
At Padula the Certosa is open every day except Tuesday from 09:00 to sunset. Entrance fee should be standard 5 Euro for State Monument.
At Padula also ample parking, and also a couple of aree attrezzate:
Aia Antica, www.agriturismoaiaantica.it

also
Tre Santi, www.agriturismotresanti.it

I wouldn't head for the Sila at the moment, they are having serious blizzards.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Paestrum is good - kind of surreal with the Roman ruins surrounded by farms and live stock. We overnighted in the carpark on the north side by a large restaurant.

The Sassi in Matera (cliff dwellings where 15,000 people lived until the council forcibly moved them out in the 1960s) are good but in our opinion the best thing in all of Southern Italy are the Trulli, in the town of Alberobello, (a kind of single roomed dry stone house with a conical stone roof, extend it by building another one next door and knocking through – spectacular when you see hundreds of them together - including churches and shops).
Enjoy
Sue and Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Peastum*

 Ciao tutti, hope you don't mind me butting in. Not to be pedantic or anything, but the ruins at Paestum are actually Greek. Paestum was the Greek colony of Poseidonia, and the main parts for which you make the visit are the temples. Bear in mind that this part of Italy was Magnae Grecia (Greater Greece) long before the Romans came down and b****** it up!
P.S. photos of Alberobello in my gallery on here.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers - all noted.
Sort of blueish skies today.
But blizzards!  Though if you mean in the Sila mountain range we won't be making it that far.
Thanks for views - will be heading off with eager eyes!


----------

